# Stolen valeting/detailing gear. Please read.



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2011)

At 1:00 last thursday afternoon I met up with smart detail at the village hotel in Croyton, Cardiff to pick up some chemicals. We went inside for a coffee for 20mins and my van was robbed. They took my Clarke ig220 generator, my Karcher puzzi wet vac, My Henry and some Autosmart chemicals.
We have CCTV footage and I'm sure it was someone who knows me or the van as they knew exactly what they were after.
It takes some real scum to steal the back bone of someone's business. If anyone knows or here's anything please get in touch.


Thanks, Chris.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Chris sorry to learn of this, I hope they catch them, gutted for you


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Sorry to hear about that. Total scumbags.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Hope you find the scum


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

some scum ****s about.
looking at your pictures though of van on facebook you could have done with a big bulldog lock like i have on mine big thick steel bar.
And a bulk head helps so they cant get through front


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

The bast*rds need castrating  hope you find them and k**k f**k o*t of t**m if that makes sence :thumb:


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2011)

chrisc said:


> some scum ****s about.
> looking at your pictures though of van on facebook you could have done with a big bulldog lock like i have on mine big thick steel bar.
> And a bulk head helps so they cant get through front


Ive since de-locked the van, And its impossible to get in via the front unless they some how get through the water tank.:thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Just seen this, thieving scumbags. Don't suppose anything has turned up?

Had a look at your FB page and recognise the Evo X, it was in for some work next to were I work a few months ago.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Agreed scumbags......... Probably see it at the local Eastern European Car Wash next week.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2011)

Finally heard back off the police after the investigation, They couldn't make out anything off the CCTV.


----------

